# 4.1 vs 3.1 hdmi inputs....



## sticketfan

noticed as i have been researching and prepared to buy a samsung 3d television model un46c8000xf that its 4 hdmi inputs are 4.1 does this mean i need all new hdmi cables? or can i still use the ones i have even if they are 3.1?


----------



## spartanstew

You're fine with current cables.


----------



## sticketfan

oops i met to write 1.3 vs 1.4 my bad...


----------



## sticketfan

that is good to know...


----------



## harsh

Are you having a bout with dyslexia with respect to your HDMI version numbers???

The HDMI home site is the best place to get answers to these kinds of questions.

http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/hdmi_1_4_faq.aspx#5


----------



## Cholly

The important HDMI cables will be the one that runs from a 3D Blu-4ay player to the TV and, if you have a satellite receiver or DVR that supports 3D (thinking DirecTV), HDMI version 1.3 cables MAY work just fine. My son is using a Vizio flat high speed cable that he got at Fry's to connect between his 55 inch Samsung 3D LCD and Samsung 3D Blu-ray player with excellent results. Sam's club sells a two pack of these cables. The Monster 1.4 cable with adapter is overpriced and unnecessary.


----------

